# Tweed Sound enclosure fail - Updated with Final photo



## tdukes (Oct 26, 2019)

I got this tolex with the idea to embroidery the design. But tolex isn't really fabric, it just gets cut up, not really stitched. So I am on the search for real fabric that looks like this.

I also got these cool miniature chicken head knobs from amplified parts. The standard chicken head knobs interfered with each other. I'll update when I finally get the fabric to work correctly.

I think the Tweed Sound board is awesome. Since I am playing amp-less, it really help sound more like I have an amp when used along with the UniCab (at least in my monitor, I have no idea what it sounds like in the house)


----------



## phi1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Sounds like this isn’t exactly what you were going for since you want to stitch a design but I thought I’d put it here for reference. This guy did a nice job working the tweed. Anyway, nice work and those knobs look great.









						Coda Effects: Rub-a-Dub Reverb (1776 Effects)
					

Learn more about electric guitar related electronics: DIY guitar pedals, from fuzz faces to delays and reverb, cables and circuits theory




					www.coda-effects.com


----------



## tdukes (Oct 26, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Sounds like this isn’t exactly what you were going for since you want to stitch a design but I thought I’d put it here for reference. This guy did a nice job working the tweed. Anyway, nice work and those knobs look great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like he had the actual coated tweed fabric rather than the tolex. We got some tips from people when looking for the fabric and give it another go.


----------



## tdukes (Oct 27, 2019)

I gave up on the embroidery. Getting the real olive-yellow tweed fabric was going to be too difficult and too much money for one enclosure. 

I went with just using the POSCA pens on the tolex. I still think it came out great. I love those miniature chicken heads.


----------



## Robert (Oct 27, 2019)

tdukes said:


> I went with just using the POSCA pens on the tolex. I still think it came out great. I love those miniature chicken heads.



I think that turned out great!   If you told me it was embroidered I wouldn't have questioned it.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 28, 2019)

I think that it looks awesome! I imagine the real tweed would've needed lacquering and would not hold up nearly as well as tolex on the floor. Also, Those baby chick knobs are really cool and have a super classy art deco vibe.


----------



## Barry (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 28, 2019)

Cool!


----------

